# Car audio diagram program



## upperguy (Jul 31, 2009)

I seen a lot of these really well designed diagrams like this:








&









Are they just drawn up in photoshop or is there a program you can input your parts into and have it draw one up?



...this forum seems appropriate for that question


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

id like to know also!


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

It can be done in MS Excel, but it's somewhat of a pain to draw the lines (connections). Visio would probably work excellent, but I do not have it at home.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

I use MS Visio then convert to pdf.


----------



## upperguy (Jul 31, 2009)

I've got Visio, is there somewhere I can get a shape pack for speakers/amps and such?


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

^ For the actual components, just find a jpg online (of the actual amp, speaker, etc.). They shrink down real easily.


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

I use adobe illustrator, but it would be overkill to purchase this program just for that purpose. There is a thread going where someone was explaining how they made these. I'll see if I can find it.

Edit: Here it is.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

kkreit01 said:


> ^ For the actual components, just find a jpg online (of the actual amp, speaker, etc.). They shrink down real easily.


I do the same; visio, jpg, then pdf.


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

I use a program called "OmniGraffle" on the Mac.

The Omni Group - OmniGraffle

Rockin' good!


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

visio if you have it.

Paint if not. Paint takes longer but you can still get okay results


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

sam3535 said:


> I use MS Visio then convert to pdf.


ok how does one convert it to pdf and why convert?


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

well i found a trial program but it would convert it cause it said it does not support .vcd??


----------



## don_chuwish (Oct 29, 2009)

lucas569 said:


> ok how does one convert it to pdf and why convert?


Quite often when you go to the Print dialog you can select some form of "Print to PDF" which instead of printing on paper, just creates a .pdf file you can save.

- D


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

don_chuwish said:


> Quite often when you go to the Print dialog you can select some form of "Print to PDF" which instead of printing on paper, just creates a .pdf file you can save.
> 
> - D



hummm ok let me try this dont laugh!


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

neato! but i didnt even have to copy to pdf i just saved as jpeg. if i save it as jped i can then convert to pdf. 

thats what i was wondering why save pdf? only point i can see is thats its printable...


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

2nd try, this is fun! :laugh:


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

im like a kid w a new toy!


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

Cool -- go all out!


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

kkreit01 said:


> Cool -- go all out!


lol, i whipped that up after i messed up and forgot to save the 1st one that was even more elaborate :laugh: save often is the moral! :blush:


----------

